# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب > سوال: اجرای اینتراوب در دلفی 2010

## disiba

سلام 
من اینتراوب 14 رو روی دلفی 2010 نصب کردم ولی برای ایجاد پروژه جدید مطابق عکس زیر انتخاب intraweb ندارم . مشکل از کجاست ؟

2.jpg

----------

